# Mereth Aderthad sucht DICH



## Grobolus (3. Dezember 2010)

Wir, die Gilde "Mereth Aderthad" suchen noch Mitstreiter, wenn wir in die "alte Welt" zurückkehren.

Wir sinde eine Fun-/Freizeitgilde, oder wie man das auch jetzt immer nennen mag. Wir setzten sehr viel auf ein angenehmes Gildenklima. Der Spaß am Spiel steht im Vordergund zur monotonen Pixeljagt und dass soll auch so bleiben. Wir legen Wert auf ein angenehmes Miteinander, so wie man es auch (normalerweise) Freunden / Bekannten im Real-Life entgegenbringt. 

Was wir bieten:
- Eine solide Gilde, die es nicht erst seit gestern gibt (derzeit mehr als 50 Mitglieder)
- Homepage (Seit Mittwoch neue HP: http://mereth.übernimmt.de)
- Teamspeak3 (Abends auch gut besucht)
- Regelmässige Raids (ein Abend / Woche Endcontent + Funraids)
- Hilfe und unterstützung, ohne geflamt zu werden

Was wir erwarten:
- Das wichtigste, du musst zu uns passen, aber dass findet man ja heraus.
- Gesellschaftlich akzeptables Benehmen im Chat und TS (flamen, ausrichten ist bei uns einfach ein NoGo)
- Du solltest auch mal online sein (Gildenleichen werden regelmässig entfernt)
- Wenn du mit Raiden willst, sollte auch eine gewisse Klassenbeherschung vorhanden sein
- Ebenfalls setzten wir für Raidteilnehmer auch eine gewisse zuverlässlichkeit vorraus
- Char min. LVL30, du solltest min. LVL18 sein *fG*

So, das glaub ich war mal das wichtigste,

bei Interesse, einfach mal auf unserer Homepage (http://mereth.übernimmt.de) vorbeischauen, für Rückfragen stehen natürlich auch unsere Offis inGame Rede und Antwort

Offis: Sanie, Nâschkâ, Sumsebiene, Adamski, Jaham und Janíne


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (3. Dezember 2010)

welche bedeutung hat der name? 

hört sich eher an wie der dönerhändler deines vetrauens um die ecke ^^

gruss


----------



## Freyen (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

1) Dein Link funktioniert leider nicht

2) Vielleicht solltest du noch erwähnen, welche Fraktion und welcher Server (Arsenal hat mir zwar gesagt: Allianz, Sen´Jin, aber es sollte dennoch im Anfangspost stehen)


----------



## Trez (3. Dezember 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> welche bedeutung hat der name?



Erster Link bei Google wenn man den Gildennamen eingibt

Mereth Aderthad

Edit. 
Dein Link funktioniert nicht und für nirgends hin
Könnte Das eure HP sein?


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (3. Dezember 2010)

Trez schrieb:


> Erster Link bei Google wenn man den Gildennamen eingibt
> 
> Mereth Aderthad
> 
> ...



sollte ja eher ne anregung sein das man den link dazustellt oder was dazu schreibt...


----------



## Grobolus (3. Dezember 2010)

1. Fraktion/Server sind direkt in der Überschrift zu finden ;-) Aber auch was im Arsenal steht stimmt.

2. Ja, der Gildenname, der ist auf den ehemaliger Gildengründer vor langer Zeit zurückzuführen, und ist wohl eher Fantasie als eine bedeutung, Döner haben wir auf jeden fall nicht ;-(

3. Sry, Buffed hat die Klammer mit zum Link hinzugefügt, werde ich auch editiren, korrekte Adresse -> *http://mereth.übernimmt.de


*


----------



## Trez (3. Dezember 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> 2. Sry, Buffed hat die Klammer mit zum Link hinzugefügt, werde ich auch editiren, korrekte Adresse -> *http://mereth.übernimmt.de*



1. müsste da ein "3." hin^^

2. stimmt der Link leider immer noch nicht

Edit.
Link funktioniert nur per Copy&Paste
Buffed-Redirect spinnt bei dem hier


----------



## Grobolus (8. Dezember 2010)

Mal Pushen hier, und ganz nebenbei mittlerweile auch die Übersetzung des Gildennamens erfragt: "_das Fest der Versöhnung".

_Und zum Thema Link nochmal, da macht Buffed-Redirekt anscheinend Probleme mit dem "ü" im URL, Copy/Paste oder manuel Tippen verschaft Abhilfe *fg*


----------



## Grobolus (31. Dezember 2010)

Mal dieses Jahr nochmal Pushen


----------

